

Is there a backdoor in Truecrypt? (2010) - wodow
http://www.privacylover.com/encryption/analysis-is-there-a-backdoor-in-truecrypt-is-truecrypt-a-cia-honeypot/

======
aprescott
> Very few people compile the Windows binaries from source; it is exceedingly
> difficult to generate binaries from source that match the binaries provided
> by Truecrypt (due to compiler options, etc.)

I don't know if Tor considers itself hard to compile, but they recently
announced the intent to avoid this issue through deterministic builds[1], so
it was interesting to see this mentioned here for TrueCrypt.

[1]: [https://blog.torproject.org/blog/deterministic-builds-
part-o...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/deterministic-builds-part-one-
cyberwar-and-global-compromise)

------
wodow
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2381498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2381498)

